# Doha trying to catch up with Dubai...



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Friends..

Doha has always rivaled Dubai in sharing the limelight and has worked hard to change its image of a 'sleepy city'. Do you think Doha will be able to reach the level of success Dubai had enjoyed?

Check out some of the photographs of the upcoming developments in the neighborhood.

Earsplease: Doha catching up with Dubai

Cheers 
Immo


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They have big plans, but have a loooonnngg way to go yet.

I have a good friend who lives in Doha and she'd move back to Dubai in a heartbeat.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't particularly enjoy the 6 months I had in Doha last year in comparison to Dubai


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

Doha beat me at Monopoly and took my lunch money so I hope it burns to the ground

/never been - im sure its a lovely place


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Unlike Dubai, Doha is heavily investing in education and research. And from what I hear their locals are more hardworking and willing to learn, than Emiratis. I think in the long run Doha will outshine Dubai!


----------



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you guys for your comment..it is very interesting to find out the degree of variation in the opinion for this city..

Cheers
Imm..


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_I visit Doha on many occassions & they are growing in many ways 

Doha is & will be a very different place to Dubai & have there own agenda 
they are not trying to catch up with Dubai in any shape or form .. 

They are extremely rich in Gas & Oil & unlike Dubai do not rely on Real Estate & Tourism .. they have a very strong economy !!

They build as per requirements & not just for the sake of it 
There Hotels are on 95% occupancy, mainly corporate clients 

I would say there doing very well & good luck to them :clap2: 

_


----------

